# SD Gobblers!



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

So far we've shot 4 turkeys between me and my dad 2 hills 2 praire!
Pulled this double this morning,









Here's my opening day turkey


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Turkeys, it looks a little cold though.


----------

